# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Leichter aber stetiger PSA Anstieg

## goedeke

Hallo Gemeinde !

Seit einiger Zeit steigt mein PSA Wert wieder, leicht aber doch.

Der Urologe sieht jedoch nicht unbedingt einen eventuellen Handlungsbedarf.

Ich stelle daher zur besseren Übersicht, einen auf das Wesentliche gekürzten, tabellarischen Behandlungsverlauf ein.

Prostata Befund + Verlauf

5.7 .2011  PSA  184,0 ng/ml
Stanze I und 6:                         Tumorfreies Prostatagewebe
Stanze5 :                                 Hochgradige prostatische intraepitheliale Neoplasie.
Stanze 2 bis 4, 7 bis12:            Azinäres Carcinom der Prostata, zytologischer Differenzierungsgrad G 2,
                                                Gleason Score 7 (4+3), Grad 4 - Anteile bei 70 %
10 von 12 Lokalisationen carcinombefallen.
DIAGNOSE:                 N.prostatae, cT2a, G 2, Gleason Score7 (4+3)
Behandlung mit Eligard 22,5 mg - 3 Monate Depot
06.06.2011
PSA 145,50 


05.07.2011
PSA 184,0


10.10.2011
PSA   74,04
Test.  8,01

19.12.2011
PSA     2,89
Test.  0,19

03.04.2012
PSA     0,96
Test.  0,11

27.06.2012
PSA     0,74
Test.  0,10

28.09.2012
PSA     0,46
Test.  0,11

19.12.2012
PSA     0,42
Test.  0,09

22.03.2013
PSA     0,52
Test.  0,07

26.06.2013
PSA     0,77
Test.  0,14

23.09.2013
PSA     0,75
Test.  0,09

30.12.2013
PSA     1,21
Test.  0,07



MRT - Unterbauch 02.01.2012
Ergebnis:         Kein Hinweis für das Vorliegen einer Organüberschreitung  

Abdomen Leer mit Tomographie der Nieren 03.07.2013
Ergebnis:         Kein Nachweis einer Nephrolihiasis. Verdacht auf verkalkte Lymphknoten im kleinen Becken, kein eindeutiger Nachweis einer Ureterolithiasis. Gegebenenfalls noch weitere Abklärung mittels CT  empfohlen.

Knochenszintigraphie    27.07.2011
Zusammenfassung:      Szintigraphisch kein Hinweis auf ossäre Sekundärblastome im Rahmen der Grunderkrankung.

Knochenszintigraphie    17.05.2013
Zusammenfassung:      Weiterhin kein Hinweis auf das Vorliegen ossärer Sekundärblastome im Rahmen der Grunderkrankung.


Meine Frage:

Was erwartet mich und wie soll ich am Besten reagieren?

Habe zwar hier einiges gelesen, kenne mich jedoch mit den spezial Ausdrücken nicht aus und kann daher div. Aussagen nicht wirklich zuordnen.


Danke und Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Gemeinde !
> 
> Seit einiger Zeit steigt mein PSA Wert wieder, leicht aber doch.
> 
> Der Urologe sieht jedoch nicht unbedingt einen eventuellen Handlungsbedarf.


Ich erlaube mir, Deinen Beitrag hierhin zu kopieren und dort zu antworten, den in deinem Stammthread steht schon vieles zu Deiner Anti-Hormontherapie.

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## M Schostak

76 Jahre,sehr hoher PSA-Wert.
Stanze 10/12, Gl. 4+3; Bildgebung aber ohne Hinweis für Metastasen oder weit organüberschreitendes Wachstum.
Das ist ein Hochrisiko-Ca, das braucht eine richtige Therapie.
Warum nicht lokal behandeln?
Die Hormone wären die ideale Vorbehandlung, so dass eine Strahlentherapie sofort angefangen werden könnte.
Ich rate deshalb zu einer Zweitmeinung in einem Zentrum mit einem Strahlentherapeuten.
Als zweite Wahl in diesem Alter kommt auch eine Radikal-OP in Frage.

Falls kein Zentrum dieser Art in der Nähe, steht unsere interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde in Magdeburg gerne zur Verfügung.
Details in meinem Profil.

Herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## goedeke

Hello !




> Ich erlaube mir, Deinen Beitrag hierhin zu kopieren und dort zu antworten, den in deinem Stammthread steht schon vieles zu Deiner Anti-Hormontherapie.


Ich dachte, nachdem jetzt ein neues Kapitel eröffnet wird, wäre ein neuer Thread angebracht.

Damit müsste nicht jeder die ganze Litanei, welche bisher abgegeben wurde, von interessierten Usern durchgeackert werden. Aber im Prinzip stört es mich jedoch nicht.

Thread 47 habe ich nochmal gelesen, bin aber mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen absolut überfordert, welche Behandlung für mich anzuraten wäre.

Habe schon 3 verschiedene Meinungen eingeholt: Unisono, bildgebende Untersuchen sind wertlos, denn bei dem PSA Wert müssen Metastasen vorhanden sein und eine Überschreitung des Ca in seine Umgebung manifest ist, auch wenn nichts zu sehen ist.

Ich würde gerne wissen, warum weiterführende Untersuchungen gemacht wurden und erforderlich sind, wenn die Glaskugel derart aussagekräftige Ergebnisse liefert. Da bin ich ja im Moment mit meinen schweigenden Gegenüber noch gut bedient.





> 76 Jahre,sehr hoher PSA-Wert.
> Stanze 10/12, Gl. 4+3; Bildgebung aber ohne Hinweis für Metastasen oder weit organüberschreitendes Wachstum.
> Das ist ein Hochrisiko-Ca, das braucht eine richtige Therapie.
> Warum nicht lokal behandeln?
> Die Hormone wären die ideale Vorbehandlung, so dass eine Strahlentherapie sofort angefangen werden könnte.
> Ich rate deshalb zu einer Zweitmeinung in einem Zentrum mit einem Strahlentherapeuten.
> Als zweite Wahl in diesem Alter kommt auch eine Radikal-OP in Frage.
> 
> Falls kein Zentrum dieser Art in der Nähe, steht unsere interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde in Magdeburg gerne zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, ich bin auf der Suche, den richtigen Therapeuten zu finden ( siehe obige Ausführungen ), ist ja jetzt schon abenteuerlich was einem da geboten wird.

Schon die Aussagen: Sie werden nicht an dem PCa sterben, eher an Altersschwäche. Der Tumor wäre daher nur ein Problem wenn sie so etwa 85 - 90 Jahre alt würden. Ohne das PCa würde ich eine Wette in jeder beliebigen Höhe eingehen, die 85 zu erreichen. Ja ich würde sogar eine Wette eingehe, den behandelnden Arzt, so ca. 50, ohne das PCa zu überleben.

Danke jedenfalls für das Angebot einer tel. Beratung, würde es aber vorziehen hier im Board abzuhandeln, für die Mit betroffenen.

Danke und Gruß  goedeke

----------


## goedeke

> 76 Jahre,sehr hoher PSA-Wert.
> Stanze 10/12, Gl. 4+3; Bildgebung aber ohne Hinweis für Metastasen oder weit organüberschreitendes Wachstum.
> Das ist ein Hochrisiko-Ca, das braucht eine richtige Therapie.
> Warum nicht lokal behandeln?
> Die Hormone wären die ideale Vorbehandlung, so dass eine Strahlentherapie sofort angefangen werden könnte.
> Ich rate deshalb zu einer Zweitmeinung in einem Zentrum mit einem Strahlentherapeuten.
> Als zweite Wahl in diesem Alter kommt auch eine Radikal-OP in Frage.
> 
> Falls kein Zentrum dieser Art in der Nähe, steht unsere interdisziplinäre Sprechstunde in Magdeburg gerne zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hello !

Habe in meinem alten Thread geantwortet, wohin dieses Thema verschoben wurde.

Danke und Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo goedeke,




> Habe in meinem alten Thread geantwortet, wohin dieses Thema verschoben wurde.



auch nach intensiver Suche nach Deinem alten Thread konnte ich Deine erwähnte Antwort nirgends erkennen. Bitte, mach mich schlau.

*"Alt werden und dumm bleiben, das ist ein richtiges Kunststück"*
(Hans Kasper)

Gruß Harald

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo goedeke,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auch nach intensiver Suche nach Deinem alten Thread konnte ich Deine erwähnte Antwort nirgends erkennen. Bitte, mach mich schlau.
> 
> *"Alt werden und dumm bleiben, das ist ein richtiges Kunststück"*
> (Hans Kasper)
> ...


Hallo Harald !

Ist letztendlich doch hier gelandet, Beitrag # 4.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Habe hier von "Weideröschen Tee" gelesen.

Frage an die Gemeinde: Ist es sinnvoll neben Elifgard 22,5 mg, diesen Tee zu trinken. 

Ich möchte damit nur den leicht steigenden PSA Wert stabilisieren.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@goedeke:

Geschadet hat das Teetrinken prinzipiell noch nie im Gegenteil, auch nicht das kleinblütige Weidenröschen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Nachdem jetzt am 25. Februar 2014, ein Termin (Ersttermin) mit meiner neuen Urologin ansteht, habe ich einen zwischenzeitlichen PSA-Test durchgeführt. Erfreulicher Weise, ein gering sinkender Wert. 

Bin schon neugierig, welche Meinung die Urologin dazu hat. Außerdem werde ich eine Strahlentherapie ansprechen und mich dabei auf die Empfehlungen aus dem Board berufen.

*06.06.2011*
*PSA 145,50* 
 Ausgangswert

*05.07.2011*
*PSA 184,0*
Vor Biopsie u. Beginn der Androgen Blockade

10.10.2011
PSA   74,04
Test.  8,01

19.12.2011
PSA     2,89
Test.  0,19

03.04.2012
PSA     0,96
Test.  0,11

27.06.2012
PSA     0,74
Test.  0,10

28.09.2012
PSA     0,46
Test.  0,11

19.12.2012
PSA     0,42
Test.  0,09

22.03.2013
PSA     0,52
Test.  0,07

26.06.2013
PSA     0,77
Test.  0,14

23.09.2013
PSA     0,75
Test.  0,09

30.12.2013
PSA     1,21
Test.  0,07

21.02.2014
PSA     1,02
Test.  0,03







Nachdem im letzten Jahr, trotz Behandlung, ein kontinuierlicher Anstieg zu verzeichnen war, würde ich das jetzige Ergebnis auf meine zusätzlichen getroffenen Maßnahmen zurück führen.

Trinke seit knapp 3 Wochen, 2x tägl. Heideröslein Tee. Konnte damit sofort eine wesentliche, bis Heute anhaltende Verbesserung meines Harnverhaltens feststellen. 

Seit etwa 14 Tagen nehme ich zusätzlich 2x tägl. GranaProstan Filmtabletten. Überlege jedoch demnächst auf GranaCor umzusteigen.

Ebenfalls seit etwa 14 Tagen, habe ich meinen Zucker Konsum komplett eingestellt. Vollkommen unverständlich für mich ist, dass in 2,1/2 Jahren Behandlungszeit, mir niemand gesagt hat wie kontraproduktiv Zucker für ein PCa ist. Da musste ich durch Zufall selbst fündig werden.

Kohlenhydrate wurden ebenfalls radikal eingeschränkt und der Kühlschrank mit Tomaten - Brokkoli - Kohlsprossen und ähnlichem befüllt. 

Na ja, mal sehen wie der nächst Wert aussieht, bin aber guter Hoffnung und fühle mich hervorragend.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Urologe

Sehr geehrter Herr Gödecke (meine Mutter ist übrigens eine geborene Goedecke),

Der langsame PSA-Anstieg bei gut unterdrückten Testosteronspiegel (PSA-Nadir 0.42 in 12/12) ist vermutlich ein Hinweis darauf, 
dass sich therapieresistente Karzinom-Stammzellen entwickeln. auch wenn die Situation derzeit noch nicht so dramatisch ist. 
Aber wenn Sie Ihre Hormontherapie in der jetzigen Weise fortführen, wird es nicht allzu lange dauern, bis sie die Kriterien eines 
CRPC (kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom) erfüllen.

Es gibt im Prinzip 3 Möglichkeiten dieser Situation zu begegnen:

1. Veränderung der derzeitigen Hormontherapie, zum Beispiel zusätzlich Antiandrogen (Bicalutamid oder Ähnliches)
2. Bestrahlung der Prostataregion und des Lymphabflussgebietes, in der Hoffnung die therapieresistenten Zellklone zu erwischen.
3. Beginn einer Intermittierung bis PSA 10-20, je nach Dynamik unter ggf. Dutasterid-Einnahme

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Ja, genau das möchte ich Morgen mit meiner neuen Urologin besprechen.

Vor Allem geht es mir darum, einen Status meines derzeitigen Zustandes zu erstellen. Es wäre ja meines Erachtens sinnlos, ins Blaue hinein zu therapieren.

Habe mich endlich dazu durch gerungen, eine Strahlentherapie zu akzeptieren und durchzuführen.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Der erste Kontakt mit meiner neuen Urologin erbrachte folgendes Ergebnis:

Nächsten PSA Befund, Ende des Monates, abwarten und Behandlung mit Eligard noch einmal durchführen. Begründet wurde diese Maßnahme damit, dass erst Klarheit über den tatsächlichen Ist-Stand vorliegen muss. Fr. Dr. möchte damit vermeiden mit einer übereilten Diagnose, sich zukünftige Behandlungswege zu verbauen. Auch möchte sie das nicht alleine entscheiden, wie es weitergehen soll.

Geplant ist, ein Team von 4 Ärzten, darunter ein Strahlentherapeut - ein Urologe - ein Onkologe und ein vierter Arzt, werden meinen Ist Zustand befunden um dann eine Therapie zu erstellen. Geplanter Termin soll der kommende April sein, also etwa in einem Monat.

Prostata Untersuchung durch Ultraschall und Abtastung erbrachte eine " sehr " kleine, stark zurückgegangene Prostata. Beide Hoden ebenfalls sehr stark verkleinert, auf Grund der Behandlung.

Beide Nieren: o. B.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## horst01

Hallo goedeke,

lasse Deinen PSA - Wert weiter überwachen. Wenn Dein Urologe es für richtig hält, derzeit keine Maßnahmen
 bei 1.02 anzugehen, wird das eine richtige Entscheidung sein. Dennoch würde ich auch eine Zweitmeinung einholen.
Bedenke, dass derzeit ein Rückgang des PSA festzustellen ist. Eine Bestrahlung und auch eine
 Hormonbehandlung wird unter Umständen erhebliche Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringen, die derzeit nicht nötig sind.

Deine Fragen sind durchaus berechtigt und verständlich, sollen Dich aber nicht ängstigen. 

LG. Horst

----------

